

Where can I connect with a good technical co-founder? - mjdecour

I am business minded person with a need for a good technical co-founder to help take this idea to a prototype.  I have experience with web development, but not to the extent which I currently need. Where should I go to find an adequate technical co-founder?  I live in Charlotte, NC.
======
nickfromseattle
I was very recently in your position.

Remember, an idea is worthless. They have people asking them to build things
for equity all the time. You have to compete with these people. If you want to
attract a tech-cofounder you have to show value. No one is interested in a
one-side partnership where they have to do all the work and then give up a
large portion of any profits. How are they going to know you can bring
anything to table if you have nothing to show?

After I had identified a potential pain point and thought up a solution, this
(in order) is how I proceeded.

I enrolled in a relevant classes (business fashion/intro to entrepreneurship),
wrote a business plan/financial statement, figured out the features and how I
wanted the app to work, contracted wireframe mockups, raised money from
family, hired a lawyer to form a corporation, had the graphic design done, had
the front end done.

It took a year and $4500 before I finally found my co-founder.

(copy and pasted from a previous submission of mine)

------
andresvite
Im working on it, maybe this could be the solution, please make an opinion :)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1919173>

------
clojurerocks
Im a social entrepreneur with a background in web development. Id be open to
talking to you about your idea. How can i contact you?

~~~
mjdecour
feel free to email me at matt@enjinu.com

------
kingsidharth
Look for one in your friends.

If your friends can't invest their skills in you than no one else will.

And if you don't have a techy friend, then probably you should drop the idea.
You don't know their culture enough to have them as co-founder.

~~~
mjdecour
I'm plenty techy my friend just not a coder. I graduated with a degrees in
electrical engineering and physics. I currently develop nano-materials for the
military. I understand the culture and have friends that code, just looking
for someone above and beyond, plus building a company with a friend is always
the best strategy from personal experience.

